# Counterfeit bicycle helmets?



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Is this possible? Price seems too good to be true. This seller has a number of other similar auctions going for other styles/colours of helmets.

Road Bicycles Cycling Giro Livestrong Helmet Unisex Men Women 56 62cm Silver | eBay


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmm, a too-good-to-be-true price on a new helmet that is sent from China via Singapore Post from a seller with a lot of negative feedback in the past 12 months. What do you think?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> Hmm, a too-good-to-be-true price on a new helmet that is sent from China via Singapore Post from a seller with a lot of negative feedback in the past 12 months. What do you think?


There are some things I wouldn't try to save money on...a helmet would probably be one of those things...since, if it doesn't do what it's supposed to do you're kind of screwed.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

I was just thinking - Giro helmets are "probably" (correct me if I'm wrong) made in China (make that, ALL helmets are probably made in China), and Livestrong stuff in particular, are most likely to be on clearance right? There are a number of buyers who've left positive feedback for these Giro Livestrong helmets. Just asking that's all.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

armstrong said:


> I was just thinking - Giro helmets are "probably" (correct me if I'm wrong) made in China (make that, ALL helmets are probably made in China), and Livestrong stuff in particular, are most likely to be on clearance right? There are a number of buyers who've left positive feedback for these Giro Livestrong helmets. Just asking that's all.


Go on Giro's website and see if you can find a Livestrong road model. Better yet, see if you can find any of their helmets that list as having 21 vents.


----------

